# Favorite grilled side dishes?



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I am looking for some new ideas not just the normal beans or vegetables.


----------



## Specktackulure (Jul 12, 2009)

Grilled pineapple or grilled sugared peaches are good.

Jeff


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

I have had some grilled pineapple before. It was good! Thanks. Forgot about that one.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Not a side, but I like to cook bagel bites on my smoker, they are amazing like this. 

And I know you said no veggies, but my favorite grilled side is to take yallow squash, bell peppers, onions and jalapenos. Rough chop all of it in 1"x1" pcs and place in ziplok with olive oil, black pepper, garlic poweder, lawry's seasoning salt and some fresh chopped garlic. The kicker is to also put a couple of tablespoons of some good quality basalmic vinager as well. I let it marinate for at least an hour turning the bag and mixing it up every so often, then strain it right before tossing it on a hot grill, i use one of those perferated grilling baskets. 

best grilled side I know of by far!!


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Grilled whole corn. Buy corn with husk still on and put on grill. Husk protcts corn from burning and drying out and tastes great right off the cob

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Go here and buy this guys cook book.

http://www.bbqu.net/

John


----------



## Back 40 (Sep 21, 2010)

Grilled sweet potatoes. Slice them in 1/4 to 3/8" pieces. Coat both sides with melted butter, season with a cajun seasoning with brown sugar in it. (I have a chicken rub that has both together). Grill until both sides are blackened, turning frequently. You don't want them burned, just blackened. Remove from the grill when the inside is cooked. The outside will be crispy and the inside moist and tender.


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

chris33 said:


> Grilled whole corn. Buy corn with husk still on and put on grill. Husk protcts corn from burning and drying out and tastes great right off the cob


For the very best results, shove the un-shucked ears of corn in the ice water at the bottom of the beer chest for a couple hours before throwing them on the grill.


----------



## drugstore cowboy (Dec 31, 2010)

I usually slice up some green and yellow squash and throw a little tony chachere seasoning and some olive oil and throw it on the grill..


----------



## Lagniappe2008 (Jan 20, 2008)

take red potatoes, yellow onion, jalapeno, fresh green beans and bacon. Cut potatoes in 1/2" cubes, dice onion and jalapeno, cut beans into 1/3rds and bacon into 1/2" strips. Mix and throw ingredients on aluminum foil and season with Tony's. Wrap aluminum foil up and throw on the smoker. A couple of hours later, you have one good dish.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Cut, season and skewer some peppers, onion, zucchini, pineapple or whatever looks good in the produce area. Grill it, baste it with some butter, lemon,etc. tasty and healthy.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

2X w/Tate!!!

Although it's fried (not grilled), cauliflower is my personal favorite!!! I can almost skip the meat!!!

:cheers:


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Carrots, peel, cut in chunks,put in tin foil pouch. Salt, pepper, drizzle honey and some good quality balsamic vinegar on them, tent tin foil throw on grill till done, they are great!


----------



## Jomanchu (Mar 14, 2012)

Atomic Buffalo Turds. Jalapeños with cream cheese, little smokey sausage and wrapped in bacon. Pm me for exact process.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

make a foil boat and put in sliced zucchini and some onion and garlic butter

slice those long oriental eggplant long ways and baste w garlic butter or olive oil and grill

sliced grilled tomatoes w parm cheese


----------



## GTN (Oct 15, 2012)

I like grilled peaches myself, cut them in half and place them cut side down, cook till that side looks done and flip, baste the cutside with brown sugar, honey and melted butter, when the skin becomes kind of loose it's done.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

chris33 said:


> Grilled whole corn. Buy corn with husk still on and put on grill. Husk protcts corn from burning and drying out and tastes great right off the cob
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


That's my favorite to, grilled potato salad is awesome to though


----------



## Under The Gun (Jan 27, 2012)

Bacon wrapped shrimp


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

Lagniappe2008 said:


> take red potatoes, yellow onion, jalapeno, fresh green beans and bacon. Cut potatoes in 1/2" cubes, dice onion and jalapeno, cut beans into 1/3rds and bacon into 1/2" strips. Mix and throw ingredients on aluminum foil and season with Tony's. Wrap aluminum foil up and throw on the smoker. A couple of hours later, you have one good dish.


X2 amazing!!! Just made it


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Squash, zucchini, mushrooms coated in Italian dressing and grilled is one of my absolute favs.

I grill a lot of corn in the husk also


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Bills suprise potatoes. One of my favorite sides

http://www.redneckcooker.com/bills-surprise-potatoes/

-Nick


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

I like asparagus. You can lather them up with olive oil and smoke em off on the side while everything else is grilling. If you don't have space, wrap them in foil with butter and some spice.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

W_R_Ranch, that cauliflower looks delicious and is also my personal favorite.


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

Griiled potato and goat cheese napolean w balsamic basil vinegarette


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

*This is going to be my desert for Thanksgiving:*

*Homemade, Pecan Wood Fired, Pumpkin Pie, from my Traeger, with Bourbon Whipped Cream topping.*

*The slight smoke flavor that the pie absorbs, enhances the pumpkin flavor, and the result really goes well with the bourbon laced whipped cream.*

*It'll have everybody....*

:doowapsta:bounce::birthday2:bounce:angelsm


----------



## drfishalot (Sep 9, 2004)

smoke works with pecan pie as well


----------



## Gethookedadventures (Jan 1, 2007)

Take a whole clove of garlic submerge in olive and Tonys mixed. Let soak for 2 hours, remove and place on pit. Cook until soft. The cloves come out of the husk super easy and are awesome!


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

Take a aluminum layer bottom with fresh frozen asparagus sprinkle with Tony's and a little garlic, sprinkle just a little jack cheese across it and a couple slices of butter now put your broccoli and cauliflower do the same, now put some slice mushrooms across the top pour a little beer in to help steam with just a bit of Worcestershire sauce now heres the trick top with your favorite sausage sliced and covered the juices from the sausage drip down through all the veggies

I put on the smoker or grill for bout 15 to 20 uncovered to get some smoke on em then wrap and let em go for a bit


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

*Smoked oysters*

Aluminum pan spread out your oysters some italian dressing worcestershire sauce and fresh bacon bits season with Tony's and top with Parmesan cheese .

Put on the smoker till you get a good crust from the Parmesan , good appetizer or side dish.


----------

